# Mini United. Friends, Festival, Challenge



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

MINI United is celebrating its premiere - and many fans of the brand are coming: Several thousand participants from three dozen countries have registered for a unique three-day event on the Misano Race Track south of Rimini in Italy, with fans of MINI coming from countries as far away as Ghana and Thailand. Other participants are coming by car from distant places such as Lisbon, Birmingham, and St. Petersburg to enjoy this very special highlight of the season.

Summary of Article -

1. MINI United: 
First International Annual Meeting 
of the Global MINI Fan Community. 2
2. MINI CHALLENGE World Final 2005. 5
2.1 Going for the World Championship in Four Disciplines. 5
2.2 Technically Identical Cars Fighting for the World Championship. 7
2.3 Specifications MINI Cooper S. 
MINI CHALLENGE Racing Version for the World Final 2005. 8
2.4 MINI CHALLENGE World Final 2005 - Entrants. 10
2.5 MINI CHALLENGE World Final 2005 - Schedule. 11
3. MINI Clubsport Worldwide:
Different Rules - One Objective - 
To Enjoy the MINI Brand. 12 
4. Mini in Sport - a Winner for Four Decades. 14

http://www.bimmerfest.com/pdf/bimmerfest_MINI_United.pdf


----------

